# Talbot Express 4x4 1400 1994



## Watchkeeper (Feb 28, 2013)

I have, as per title, a motorcaravan based on the Talbot Express 4x4 1400 chassis, dating from 1994. My garage tells me the propshaft holders and gearbox coupling (doughnut) need replacing but he is unable to source new parts. He's even proposed getting Ford parts and adapting the propshaft to fit.

If anyone can offer advice on this I'd be most grateful.


----------



## jerseyt (Feb 6, 2012)

Try JK Towers http://www.jktowers.co.uk/ he is a brilliant source of information for Talbot Express. or alternatively join the http://www.talbotoc.com/ I am sure someone on there will be able to help you.
Tracey


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

As Jerseyt says

Try the Talbot Owners Club site. They are good

Membership is free.

Hope this helps

Regards


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

You could also give this guy a call. He's based in Shropshire and breaks motorhomes and seems to specialise in Talbots and their derivatives - 07966 139879


----------

